# XM on the road



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had XM for almost 2 years and enjoyed every minute. Last week I was on an extended trip through western South Dakota, with little on terrestrial radio other than the same syndicated junk listeners nationwide can hear. Thanks to XM, I was able to listen to great music, catch the Atlanta Braves games, keep up with the London terrorist bombings, follow Cindy and Dennis on their stormy treks and learn just how long my flight home would be delayed. XM is worth every cent. What a fantastic service!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Preaching to the choir. Been a subscriber since August 2002. Loving it!


----------

